

All-New Kindle Paperwhite - rickdale
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AWH595M/ref=amb_link_382772722_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=gateway-center-column&pf_rd_r=19GTC3R8APHYGEX1JDJG&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1611850642&pf_rd_i=507846

======
Casseres
Amazon URL without all the extra stuff:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AWH595M/](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AWH595M/)

